# why does chicco look so much like a min pin?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

which one is chicco?


















so i was clicking around looking for harnesses actually when i stumbled upon a breeder site who sells "teacup chis" and min pins
looking at the min pins made my stomach drop, they look just like my chicco. i'm scared now because i never got to see chicco parents and the people were horrible. but we took him anyways, needless to say we came home with a puppy we didnt know much backround info on, we worked out the kinks and all is well now but now its scaring me that hes part min pin or all min pin for all i know...we did see his brother who was a tad smaller and was black and white.

chicco looks like a chihuahua, we've never thought other wise, he doesnt seem to be too lanky like min pins are--its scary!
heres that link where i first saw them-- http://www.teacupspuppies.com/MiniaturePinschersForSale.html

































btw-chicco is the second pic, did you guess right?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Chicco is all Chihuahua! Min Pins have floppy ears, or else their ears are cropped. Those pups on the website had their ears cropped. He just has the same black/tan coloring as the Chi's. I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ugh, I just went and looked at her website closer. She has many different breeds and none of them are great representatives of their breeds. They all look kind of sad and scared. I think she's a puppy mill. I wouldn't touch her puppies with a ten foot pole. Sad!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think he is deffo Chi - and we SO know which one is Chicco - because he is a doll!

I think sometimes it's easy to see similarities between the two when you have b&t xx


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I think Chicco is all Chihuahua! Min Pins have floppy ears, or else their ears are cropped. Those pups on the website had their ears cropped. He just has the same black/tan coloring as the Chi's. I don't think you need to worry.


Oh my goodness! Why do they crop the ears?? that's awful


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Min Pins have their ears cropped, or else they would be floppy natural. I think they are cute floppy. I don't think they should crop them. Poor things!!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for clearing this up!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

he looks like my hiro...chi baby all the way


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I think coloration is the only real similarity. Chicco looks all chi to me. How does he behave? No matter - he's adorable and your baby, but I would never guess him to be anything but chi!!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

his behavior is great, better then carrera thats for sure! he is very social, loves anything that moves! we have yet to run into somebody that he doesnt like


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

he looks like a chi to me!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

it's just his color is why you think that, he's full


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh he is chi. The colouring is similar but he is a pure chi (not that I am some kind of expert). All I know for sure is that he is pure cuteness!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Tilly has the same exact coloring as Brody and looks like a Min Pin in that one area, but the face and such are pure chi. I'd say Chico looks chi from his ears, more narrow muzzle, and prominent eyes.

And I agree with Brody's mom on the breeder. I don't particularly like that she calls all of her dogs Teacup this and Teacup that. Sort of off topic (but sort of related)...I saw a vid on Youtube where someone was selling what they call a Micro Teacup chi for 1000 dollars and advertising how it was full grown at 1 1/2 pounds. The poor thing had its ears folded, was shivering, took a tentative step..then would step back like it was scared or didn't know what to do. Full of insecurity and uncertainty. It just broke my heart looking at it. And it might have been 1 1/2 pounds, but it was a mite on the skinny side for my tastes. Poor thing.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Plus Chico is so little. He's full, in my opinion. How sad for all those other dogs...


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I think he's Chi, but even if there's some Min Pin in his history, I wouldn't worry about it at all! If he's working out great, then it doesn't matter, right? The only possible side effect of having some Min Pin in him could be size (not really an indicator, since Chis can be big), and maybe stubborness (which Chis can also exemplify!).

I, too, feel bad for the puppies on that website. A "puppy boutique"?? Yeah, right  She might have a clean website and maybe even a clean house, but I highly doubt that the conditions the puppies are bred and raised in could be classified as a "boutique". What a shame.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I've seen many min pins in my area and barely any chi's, but from what I see, Chicco is all chi-chi, and a lovely little chihuahua at that.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

The thing I noticed about those picture's is their eye's. The first puppy looks so sad and Chicco looks like, OK!!! what can I get in to next, mom. So much happier and healthier than the first dog. Chicco doesn't look like that dog except the color. My first Chi, Gucci looked a lot like Chicco. He is definitely a chihuahua.


----------

